# Ahb Community Get Together



## GMK (10/12/06)

Hi Fellow Brewers.

With all this talk of Comp rules, Get togethers etc...I wonder if the time is right for an...

AHB Community Get Together...
We can make beer, sample beer, Talk beer and comps etc....Would be a hoot...  

Open to suggestions - but to start the ball rolling:
- Aim for every 2 years on the even years
- either choose a central place (as most of Aus population is East Coast - say Cobar- seems fairly Central on the map) or we can move it from state to state.
- choose a long weekend/school holidays.
- need a place with accomadation - eg Caravan parks etc.
- we make it a 3 day - 2 night Brewextravaganzer...
- Could co-incide (cant remember when it is with the World Teach a friend to Brew Day (hope i have this right))

So - what do you guys reckon....

Is their interest - is the time right... :super:


----------



## sah (10/12/06)

Wow, that'd be a big weekend. I think I can see why you're suggesting this. I'd be interested in making the journey (if the timing is ok).

It sounds like there might be a guiness record up for grabs with this concept too. Although media attention might be a bit of a problem with some of the brew equipment commonly used.

regards
Scott

Ps. The pun wasn't intended.


----------



## mika (10/12/06)

My liver takes a HUGE hit every time I got to a brewday :blink: 

I wouldn't live thru an Aust wide get together h34r:


----------



## Linz (10/12/06)

I like the idea of a place called Co.Bar (a Co-operative Bar???) for a meeting of the beer minded...


----------



## InCider (11/12/06)

GMK said:


> So - what do you guys reckon....
> 
> Is their interest - is the time right... :super:




I'll need a few days to get better again from the SE QLD swap... hurting big time


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/12/06)

oh yeah, Roadtrip! sounds good to me

there would be a fair bit of organising involved and you'd probably need permission, i doubt i small town would enjoy a large group of drunken men and women running around there streets


----------



## tangent (11/12/06)

ask a town for permission to go there?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/12/06)

not to go there, to hold a big event, mind you i'm probably overthinking it, i always do


----------



## bonj (11/12/06)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i doubt i small town would enjoy a large group of drunken men and women running around there streets



Would most small towns notice the difference?


----------



## SteveSA (11/12/06)

Vote 1 for the Barossa Brew Inn. Rooftop baby-sitting service available 

Good concept Ken but travelling across the country with brew gear in tow may not be very practical for most. However, loading up a few kegs and party dispensing equipment is feasible. Taking some ingredients and using the locals' brewing equipment may be the go if you really wanted to brew.

I for one would be interested in getting a posse together.

On the road again...
Steve


----------



## Weizguy (11/12/06)

I'm keen for a road trip. Would require plenty of notice, but it's very do-able. Could possibly bring a couple of other AHB'ers, too.

Would be great to catch up with other AHB'ers.

Seth


----------



## devo (11/12/06)

I'll go anywhere so long as it's in Melbourne


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/12/06)

Sounds interesting, requiring a lot of planning.

Hmm... I agree in principle that it's a good idea, it's a matter of how it's organised.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (11/12/06)

Top idea GMK and I think the time is right. 

With over 3000 AHB members, and seeing the level of organisation already going into state based swaps/brew days, I would be surprised if a national AHB get together couldnt get off the ground. 

I guess over time this thread will give an indication how many interested members there are and how big the meet could be.

Count me in.


----------



## Stuster (11/12/06)

I'm also potentially interested. It better not be summer if we make it somewhere inland or we are going to have to drink a lot.  :lol:


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (11/12/06)

I've got no idea about how to set up a poll, but maybe one of out more technically gifted AHBers should gauge the level of interest by setting one up?


----------



## Stuster (11/12/06)

Good idea, EB. Maybe we can get some ideas going first (time, place etc) and then do a poll on it. Last night in chat we were discussing the idea and White Cliffs was suggested. Stay at the Underground Motel. Perfect temps for fermentation. Just like the ice caves of Germany. :lol:


----------



## tangent (11/12/06)

I reckon find a small town with a big caravan park, camping, cabins, motel, chicks.
Pick a date and see who shows up.
(being able to fly in might be nice)
Bring a heap of HB's and party on.


----------



## Pumpy (11/12/06)

Linz said:


> I like the idea of a place called Co.Bar (a Co-operative Bar???) for a meeting of the beer minded...




Hey Linz dont we already have that its called 'Ross's Bar'  


Pumpy


----------



## blackbock (11/12/06)

This is an excellent idea - but a daunting organisational task. I'd love to be there!


----------



## tangent (11/12/06)

why organise anything?
set a date and a location, let other ppl organise themselves


----------



## Whistlingjack (11/12/06)

My view too, tangent.

I suggest Munich mid-September. Organise yourselves to be there.


----------



## danbeer (11/12/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> My view too, tangent.
> 
> I suggest Munich mid-September. Organise yourselves to be there.




Oddly enough, I already had loose plans to be there.


----------



## tangent (11/12/06)

now that would be the ultimate AHB road trip!


----------



## Whistlingjack (11/12/06)

Alright. 

That's one "definite"(more likely three), one "maybe" and several "I wish".

Sounds like a goer...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/12/06)

I like the idea and after flying down to Brizvagas for the QLD swap I would go just about anywhere for another . However my thinking is that it needs to be close to a capital city so as air fares are at least affordable , I would hate too think what regional flights to places like Cobar or Broken hill would cost...

Maybe a rolling meeting in a differant state each year or 2 . Areas within a couple of hours drive from a capital city .. Say Sydney first so we could find somewhere in the Blue mountians. Then Melbourne with a place in the Dandynongs or some nice area close . Briz has gold /sunshine coasts . Adelaide could look at Barossa or maybe victor harbour, then perth with maybe Margerat river ( bit far but a great place ) I think going inland to far would add unnessacery expence and travel... 

But I'm in thats for sure..  

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (12/12/06)

I'm in. While the get together thing is a good idea, and I would like to get to meet as many on here as possible I for one think that if I was going to travel I would like to have a bit more of an experience than just getting together each year, I think it would fizz as the novelty wore off.

I'd love to see an annual event like a "CraftBrewFest". Do you think it would be possible for a club to host such an event each year in a different state. To be financially viable it would need to include commercial brewers and charge site fees, a brewery size limit in HL could limit participation to the boutique or microbreweries. Would be a great way for them to showcase their beers and open the event up to the public. The commercial outfits could sell their product from licensed bars/areas, which most showgrounds have. Public acceptance of such an event would be in the terminology used to refer to the event, a clever marketer could soon come up with something. Brew Fest, would be good but may not be readily accepted at first by venue managements, might sound a bit like a BPU (brewers piss up).

FNQBunyip's suggestion re a capital city is valid as a large number of attendees would rely on air travel. Possibly a show grounds might be a good venue. They have buildings suitable for displays (naturally retailers would sublet space from the organisers to set up shop) and workshops, demonstrations, lectures etc.

The hobby of Craft Brewing and Micro Brewing go hand in hand, many Micro Brewers started out as home brewers. What a great weekend that would be, we all get to meet up, celebrate, piss-up, learn something, get to chat with commercial brewers, and get a chance to buy a bit of bling for the brewery at "show special" prices. 

Here's the challenge - which state will host the inaugural "GreatAustralianCraftBrewFest"


----------



## Gerard_M (12/12/06)

Why bother trying to start something like that? 

Why not turn up at an event that already exists?

Sydney have the Beer Fest at The Australian Hotel on the October long weekend.

Brisbane have the Story Bridge thing in about Sept.

Sydney also have the best AHB pub crawl in Autumn, why not make a weekend of it?

There you are ready to go, just turn up & say g'day!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (12/12/06)

Or, following on Gerards idea, make a group booking for a session at Melbournes 'Brewtopia', say the Friday or Sat night and spend the other time trekking the brewpubs in and around town.....


----------



## Kai (12/12/06)

tangent said:


> now that would be the ultimate AHB road trip!




Do plane ticket bulk buys work?


----------



## kook (13/12/06)

As discussed by others, for this to work I think there needs to be a varied amount of things to do in the particular place we're staying. Limiting it to a small town means we probably won't have access to a good selection of commercial beer, or brewery tours.

I've been to a few of these events organised through another beer website, and the most enjoyable had a good variety of things to do such as:
- Brewery tour day
- Pub crawl day
- Tasting night

If we could do something similar in a major city (not unlike the old "pis-syd" tour back in the day) I'd definately be up for it.

Maybe something along the lines of:
Thu Night: Pub meet
Friday: Brewery tour(s), HB Tasting night
Sat: Brew day, Pub crawl evening


----------



## tangent (13/12/06)

WA has all the places I want to check out - micro wise.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/12/06)

Krook- your idea sounds good to me!

I like the idea in theory, and if it's at a time when I have money I'd love to go. sorting out the where/when/how thing is the great stumbling block. However, if someone is willing to say 'this is where it is, X town, X caravan park, X date' then I'm sure there will be enough interest to make it interesting.


----------



## Screwtop (14/12/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Why bother trying to start something like that?
> 
> Why not turn up at an event that already exists?
> 
> ...




You want to try convincing the organisers of those events that they should include home brew Gerard?


----------



## apd (14/12/06)

GMK said:


> - either choose a central place (as most of Aus population is East Coast - say Cobar- seems fairly Central on the map) or we can move it from state to state.



GMK, I know you were just making the initial suggestion but have you _been_ to Cobar?


----------



## GMK (14/12/06)

apd said:


> GMK, I know you were just making the initial suggestion but have you _been_ to Cobar?




Nope - opened up the atlas - looked at the major roads/routes accross Australia...

Cobar looked like a nice central place - did a search on the net - they have a couple of clubs, a caravan park, a youth Hostel and 5 Motels...

and Mines....


----------



## winkle (14/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> You want to try convincing the organisers of those events that they should include home brew Gerard?



That Storey Bridge Hotel "Festivalofbeers" hasn't happened for the last few years, not likely in the future either.


----------



## Linz (14/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> You want to try convincing the organisers of those events that they should include home brew Gerard?



"Sydney have the Beer Fest at The Australian Hotel on the October long weekend."



Actually.....the above event has had a Homebrewers stand for the last two years running!!!!!

and we are a hit with the punters too

Trev has manned it both times so far


----------



## Screwtop (14/12/06)

Linz said:


> "Sydney have the Beer Fest at The Australian Hotel on the October long weekend."
> Actually.....the above event has had a Homebrewers stand for the last two years running!!!!!
> 
> and we are a hit with the punters too
> ...




Now this sounds like a place to start. What about talking to Blair Hayden from The Lord Nelson.


----------



## Linz (14/12/06)

"What about talking to Blair Hayden from The Lord Nelson"

What about?? They have been quite accepting of having group go for a walk thru the brewery with Damon doing the tour...havent they Gerard??

I should clarify the comment about Trev. Teasy actually organised the entry into the Fest in the first place; and He, Trev and Myself and our wonderful other-halves(surveilance me thinks) manned it the first year. Then Trev and HBW.com and few others manned it over the long weekend this year...

Who knows, maybe next year we might be able to branch out and have a few of the new brew clubs in Sydney and surrounds have stands of our own ??


----------



## sah (14/12/06)

Linz said:


> "What about talking to Blair Hayden from The Lord Nelson"



I tried that once. Perhaps I caught him at a bad time.

Scott


----------



## Gerard_M (14/12/06)

Having spent a night in Cobar as I was hitching to Broken Hill I can safely say that I won't be attending that particular get together.

No need to be over complicated, just turn up at the Beer Fest at The Australian. That is one day taken care of. Wander around a few of the neighbouring establishments & that is the weekend taken care of.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Tseay (15/12/06)

Go with Gerard and Linzs' ideas. Anything else could be a nigtmare to organise. 

However if some city brewers wanted to put in the hardyards, select a regional town in your state that's doing it tough with the drought and just turning up in force, meeting the local brewers, saying overnight, buying a few beers and putting on a BBQ will do the local economy and spirits a power of good. Remeniscent of the Cooee march, only in reverse.

A number of NSW regional towns have developed a "Mens Shed" concept to help the local blokes learn new skills and provide support for people not known for complaining. They could be a point of contact.I'll be in Cootamundra for Xmas and will check out the situation there. I could organise local regional press publicity in any state for anyone who wanted to take the idea on. Altruistic yep, but a lot of these people are doing it really tough and you'd have a great time.


----------



## Justin (15/12/06)

I think Gerards idea to piggy back an established event would be the easiest thing to organise and going to somewhere central with cheap flights and easy travel is essential. I really think Sydney would be the go as Jetstar and Virgin have cheap flights to Sydney from most parts of Australia (apart from maybe the WA brewers).

I think having to hire a car and drive to another location adds and extra expense and time commitment, while choosing somewhere like Sydney makes it logistically a lot easier for everyone, plenty of accomodation, other things for people to do if they so desire. Get in, get drunk and get out kind of thinking.

If you piggy back something then obviously as stated one of your day events is already organised, if there were some keen members in Sydney they could perhaps look into hiring a venue/resterant/function room (maybe attached to a recognised good pub or brewpub) where we could have an AHB gathering for the night. Then maybe depending on numbers of attendees one or a few of the Sydney brewers or brew clubs could host a BBQ lunch with some of the various club members brewing some beer on their equipment.

I don't think there is any need for the travellers to brew, but if they can bring something along to share then good. I'm happy to watch, talk and heckle the brewers  Maybe either the club would like to put on some of their members beers (we can all throw a few $$ towards the costs) or buy a few keg of LCPA etc.

I think the idea is a good one, but I think to work it needs to be as easy to organise as possible, flexible in regards to it's ability to accomodate a range of numbers (possibly unknown numbers). Just some of the ideas I have listed could work quite well with 12-50 people.

If I am still around at the time I'd love to make the journey and be part of it.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Screwtop (15/12/06)

Linz, Gerard and Justin, sounds like this is the way to get it rolling at least the door is open. Still the idea of a small community get together has merrit also, maybe a totally different event. The great bush brew off, now that's something that a small community could run and promote as a festival, all we would need to do is turn up and maybe do a brew or two.


----------

